# tru-flite arrows



## Ten High (Sep 23, 2007)

Are tru-flite arrows still in business ?
I don't see them advertised or sold, but have a few from circa 1993.


----------



## Toxophilite Phi (Sep 15, 2002)

I think so but are marketed along with Satellite broaheaads.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I thought Tru-Flite arrows was purchased by Easton? Tru-Flite was constructing their arrows from Easton components (i.e. shafts and components and AAE vanes) exclusively their last few years in business before selling the operation, or merging into?, Easton a couple years ago. My understanding anyway. Not to be mistook for Tru-Flite feathers, different company than the arrow manufacturer.

My recollection anyhow (I used to shoot for Tru-Flite Pro Series arrows)....

>>------->


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

CHPro said:


> I thought Tru-Flite arrows was purchased by Easton? Tru-Flite was constructing their arrows from Easton components (i.e. shafts and components and AAE vanes) exclusively their last few years in business before selling the operation, or merging into?, Easton a couple years ago. My understanding anyway. Not to be mistook for Tru-Flite feathers, different company than the arrow manufacturer.
> 
> My recollection anyhow (I used to shoot for Tru-Flite Pro Series arrows)....
> 
> >>------->


I believe you are correct!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I remember them,they were fluted right ?Other than that I dont know what ever happened to them.:embara:


----------

